# Dell Dimension 9150 Lights 3 & 4



## wrighty1979 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Guys.

Sorry if I sound really dense as I don't know anything about building/ fixing computers, though I really need your help.

My Dell Dimension 9150 usually just gets hibernated when I finish using it. The other day when I tried to reboot it, it just flashed up with lights 3 & 4 on the front (no bleeping) and nothing comes up on the screen.

Having done a bit of research I think that it's the RAM. I took all precautions and removed the memory modules, cleaned them and even tried to clean the ports which they sit. Having replaced them I still have the same problem!

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes 3&4 are usually a memory problem have you tried using 1 stick only if that 1 does not work swap it for another. haw many do you have installed 2 or 4?


----------



## wrighty1979 (Mar 2, 2009)

I've only the two which came with the computer. I'll try to use one at a time and see if that makes a difference.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## wrighty1979 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Wrench.

I've tried each of the memory modules on their own as well as trying them in different ports though without any success.

Could something as simple as dust in the ports stop them from reading the modules?

Any more suggestions?

Thanks again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried each of the 4 sticks one at a time in all 4 slots?
If so try clearing the CMOS and start over> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim9150/en/sm/syssetup.htm#wp1043338 > Scroll down the page it's near the bottom.


----------

